

Ask HN: Like Hemingway app, but for writing sales copy? - pbowyer

Hemingway [1] is fantastic at tightening up my normal writing, but for landing pages, sales letters and promotional emails it&#x27;s not that helpful.<p>With the quantity of effective sales copy out there, it&#x27;d be great if software could help write higher-performing copy than I can on my own (not difficult).<p>I&#x27;ve not found any prior art - have you? If not, consider this a free software idea...<p>[ I have contacted the authors of HemingwayApp, but no response to date ]<p>1. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hemingwayapp.com&#x2F;
======
chatmasta
I think you're referring to A/B testing...

